

HN: Review my iPhone sales graphing app - maxklein
http://www.licensekey.net/analytics/

======
maxklein
I developed this app to graph the sales of iPhone apps in my spare time using
python, matplotlib and wxwidgets. It's cross platform, and runs on both
Windows and OSX. So far I've only tested on Windows 7 and would appreciate
help with any testing.

I believe this is the first such tool for Windows (I may be mistaken). There
are a few for OSX already. Help me test it and if you find any bugs or
problems, please send to maximusklein@gmail.com.

In the future I may make a pro version that people can pay for, but I first
have to come up with some extra ordinary features that people would be willing
to pay for, so if you have any such wishes, tell me too!

------
aik
I would appreciate a web based app without a registration requirement to view
basic data.

~~~
maxklein
You prefer web apps to desktop apps?

